# New Member Map (really, it's new.. again!)



## Chris (Mar 22, 2006)

Because nobody used the Frappr thing, I decided it would be better to just automate it.

So:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/worldmap.php

Voila.


----------



## noodles (Mar 22, 2006)

I used the Frapper thing...

...however, laziness is always preferred.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 22, 2006)

cool stuff :3


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2006)

noodles said:


> I used the Frapper thing...
> 
> ...however, laziness is always preferred.



You bet it is. 

Eventually I'll make it cooler but for now, yay! a map! with dots!


----------



## noodles (Mar 22, 2006)

Two maps with dots!


----------



## Shannon (Mar 22, 2006)

Cool looking!


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks like we need more Asian, South American, and African representation. Time for the 7 string missionaries?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 22, 2006)

We have an Indian member?


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2006)

noodles said:


> Two maps with dots!



"Sevenstring.org. We've got fuckin' dots, bitch!"


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 22, 2006)

Chris said:


> "Sevenstring.org. We've got fuckin' dots, bitch!"




THAT's THE T-SHIRT I WANT!!

fuckin' dots, BIZATCH. 

Um, I kinda liked the other one that told you who it was that the dot represneted. I may be wrong, but I couldn;t get this map to do that.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Mar 22, 2006)

Chris said:


> "Sevenstring.org. We've got fuckin' dots, bitch!"


 ha ha.... i'm hoping to see this on the hompage soon enough.

neato stuff chris, what else do you plan to do to it?


----------



## Leon (Mar 22, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> We have an Indian member?


i saw that too. i think that might be Nepal?


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 22, 2006)

Leon said:


> i saw that too. i think that might be Nepal?




Maybe they can hook us up with some of those K-7 imitations.


----------



## David (Mar 22, 2006)

sweeeeet map! Seattle rules!


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> THAT's THE T-SHIRT I WANT!!
> 
> fuckin' dots, BIZATCH.
> 
> Um, I kinda liked the other one that told you who it was that the dot represneted. I may be wrong, but I couldn;t get this map to do that.



I liked it better too, but we have over 1,000 members, and only 60 people used that. So, away it goes.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 22, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Maybe they can hook us up with some of those K-7 imitations.



Nah we can get whoever that is in China to do that.


----------



## Shikaru (Mar 22, 2006)

w00t I'm like the only guy in europe on ss.org right now, go me!


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 23, 2006)

Shikaru said:


> w00t I'm like the only guy in europe on ss.org right now, go me!




Damn dress wearing Scotts representing all of Europe


----------



## Shikaru (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey! I only wore a dress that one time..........I was forced into it


----------



## XEN (Mar 24, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Looks like we need more Asian, South American, and African representation. Time for the 7 string missionaries?


My parents are in Rwanda, but I don't think they'd be much help; too busy being the other kind of missionary....


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 24, 2006)

urklvt said:


> My parents are in Rwanda, but I don't think they'd be much help; too busy being the other kind of missionary....




They're porn stars?  

Cool


----------



## Mark. A (Mar 25, 2006)

OMG there is a 7stringer in Tasmania :O

Aussie 7 stringers ftw


----------

